
(Now More Than Ever) You Might Not Need JQuery - prawn
https://css-tricks.com/now-ever-might-not-need-jquery/
======
xupybd
Yeah but JQuery is the tool I know. It's the tool most dev's working in the
same team as me know. Consistency makes working in a team so much easier. Is
there a compelling enough reason for me to give up consistency and drop
JQuery?

~~~
ebcode
From what I gather from the few examples in the post, is that JavaScript has
incorporated a lot of the ideas in JQuery, thus making JQuery itself a tad
redundant.

As for a "compelling enough reason", I don't know about you, but for me,
"staying current" is _the_ single most important aspect of my job as a web
developer. If I'm not keeping up, I'm falling behind.

The last sentence of the article sums that idea up pretty well:

"... jQuery will increasingly be seen as a bygone relic from the DOM's dirty
past."

Also, giving up JQuery doesn't necessarily mean that you also have to give up
consistency. You and your teammates just get to decide on what the "new
consistency" will be. It might even be fun?

~~~
teniutza
I agree on the consistency part. Even if you need several (max 4?) other
libraries to do stuff like AJAX and Promises, it would still be consistent. If
you want and need, you can always add a small wrapper around those libraries
and add consistency to the API calls.

 _Staying current_ is, in my situation, a luxury I can't afford. We have a web
project using third party libraries and UI Frameworks which depend on JQuery.
As the project is complex and already has a lot of code, kicking JQuery out is
not an option (or, at least, neither trivial, nor quick). I'm sure this
happens often with legacy software.

------
micael_dias
I can vouch for BlissJS. Done everything I needed in my most recent project.

